# Obese Mousie?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a mouse (Twix) who at first I thought was pregnant. Turns out, she is not, however, she is still fat. She is rounder around the stomach area, leading me to think of obesity. I read on fancymice.com that if you have an obese mouse it can lead to a shorter life span  , increase probability of cancer and respitory problems.

Is this true?

What can I do to help her?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Some varieties are genetically predisposed to be fat (e.g. fawn and red, but your mouse won't be that if you're in the US). As long as you feed a healthy diet the mouse will get on ok, but as with humans, being bigger unfortunately puts you at a higher risk for some health problems. Is she a pet mouse and does she use the wheel?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, she is a pet mouse, not a breeder. She lives with her sister, Suki. Twix is the only one I ever see running on the wheel. I used to worry about Suki, but she looks healthy (normal size) and happy. Twix however looks happy, but not normal size....


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She is a variegated brindle, if that helps.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

A^vy (American) brindle is closely linked with a gene for obesity and many brindles are as such obese. The best thing you can do for them is to limit or remove fatty and sugary items such as sunflower seeds, corn, and peanuts. What is their current diet?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They eat Nutriphase mouse food with Mazuri blocks. But she lives with a skinny little doe, who always eats her food, but is so small! How do I feed one food to one and not the other? :lol: Diets...


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Nutriphase...last I was aware...uses a preservative called ethoxyquin that is PROVEN to be carcinogenic...I would highly recommend discontinuing its use if they are still using it!

Otherwise...a diet lower in fat won't harm the other mouse in any way, but it would help keep the brindle from getting too incredibly obese. Though she will probably never be a "normal" weight


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

What other food do you suggest? She is not a breeder, never will be. Just a fat pet.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You could mix a bird seed that doesn't contain sunflower, peanuts, or corn into the mazuri. I've had brindles stay moderately thin on just harlan teklad lab block with nothing else added.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

For your pet mouse you like Stina suggested you can buy a wild bird seed without sunflower seed .The one I buy has Aniseed in and gives the mouses coat a nice sheen and the mix smells very nice too  , it will help if the mouse is a bit plump Im not sure what wild bird mixes are available in the US though.Give Your Mouse an excersise wheel they love them it will keep your mouse fit.I keep Fawn satins and they are prone to be fat too.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I have some very lovely brindles, all quite tubby little things. I have since stopped breeding them because of this. :?

Just like with humans, overweight and obese mice are predisposed to heart disease, diabetes, arguably certain cancers, etc. Do they have lots of toys to play with and a large wheel?

Another thing that helps my tubby fat ladies is to actually feed them smaller amounts several times a day, whereas with my other mice, I keep a constant supply of food in their cage.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have fawn satins and there prone to get fat its hard knowing how much too give a mouse a day and being carefull what type of food to give them.I try to exclude sunflower seed if I can but if your breeding mice it is not recomended a wheel is in with the Doe/Does.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I also have an obese mouse  
This is Browni, she doesn't over eat, she uses the wheel etc..
Can I see a picture of yours?


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure. Here they are:




























I know the photos suck. Sorry! :lol:

*edit for compliment* By the way, I love Browni's color!!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I think my one might be fatter! :shock: 
Its hard to tell but your mousey is very cute, I love fat mice :lol:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------

